# [2010] Any new restaurants in Nuevo Vallarta and Bucerias?



## Zib (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been searching the Mexico threads and have picked up a few restaurants.  I know about Guido's, La Laguna, Il Pescatore, Fahita Republic, Moon Star Cafe, Green Break and in Buceria's, Mark's but does anyone have any more suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 6, 2010)

A couple that we liked that you did not mention:
La Portena  Nuevo Vallarta_Argentinian Steak House  
Karens in Bucerias 
Napalitos in the Paradise Village mall is ok and reasonable. 

One restaurant that We felt was highly overrated on Trip Advisor  was Eddies Nopal Beach.  I gave it 3 stars on trip advisor  Probably should have been 2. Not nearly as good as Napalitos.   I think the people that like it are trying to get away from some of the higher priced hotel food at the Mayan Resorts and perhaps some from the all inclusives    It is cheaper but I would not call it good.  It was the # 1 Rated restaurant in Nuevo   which was not deserved in our opinion.


----------



## mlsmn (Feb 6, 2010)

Karens in Bucerias 
was very good


----------



## judy23 (Feb 6, 2010)

WE are in Nuervo Vallarta right now. La Portena has changed it's name to Buenos Aries steak house. La Riveria is a new place across the street from Ocean Terrace (a little south).  It is very good.The no name Cafe is good for burgers only and are in the new plaza b4 Paradise Village. Portabello at the Marina near Sea Gargen has received mixied reviews as well as Eddies. The Godfathers for Pizza is good. the New best bet in the Paradise area ia a Deli called Tutto Pronto. Great Pizza and everything fresh.. They have great grilled veggies and homemade breads and faccaccia. You can't beat it and the prices are great. Their leftovers the next day are donated to families of the dump/ That is comendable Judy


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 7, 2010)

We were told La Portena had the same owners as Rincon de Buenos Aires in the Marina (Marina Vallarta).  I had the best steak ever there a few years previously.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 7, 2010)

While these aren't new restaurants, we have always enjoyed Adualto's Beach Club and El Dugarel in Bucerias.


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 7, 2010)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> While these aren't new restaurants, we have always enjoyed Adualto's Beach Club and El Dugarel in Bucerias.



I have tried neither but had heard good things about them.  I also hear they were reasonable.    We should try them.

Another that was highly spoken of that we were not impressed with was Meson Bay.   A lot of people speak really highly of it but it was average, although better than Eddies Nopal Beach.   We have good Mexican food in our community so we may be more picky than some.. 
Plus I am a good cook and we eat at home a lot


----------



## Cheryl17 (Feb 8, 2010)

We enjoyed Quixote's, a new tapas restaurant in Nuevo Vallarta:  www.quixotestapas.com/main.html.


----------



## curtbrown (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with all of the suggestions.  However, we weren't too impressed with Karen's when we were there last Dec. as we had been in the past.  I would have to give it "mixed" reviews, at best.

Sunday brunch was great.  Good food and good service.  We left very happy.  However, when our group of 4 returned several nights later, it was another story.  Extremely slow service - it took 20-25 minutes to just get a drink order in and after the drinks arrived it was another 25 minutes before the waiter came back to take our food order.  When we did order, we asked for another basket of bread since we had gone through the first basket during the initial wait.  45 minutes later, our food arrived.  in the mean time we had asked 3 more times for the bread and nothing!!!   We never did get our bread refilled.  Also, of the 4 dinners that were ordered, 3 of them were overcooked to the point of being dry (my wife's filet was ordered MR and showed up like shoe leather - it was sent back).  The 2 fish dishes were grossly over-cooked.  The only meal that was OK was the pasta dish.  Other diners that came in well after we had ordered, finished their meals, had desert and coffee and left - before we were even finished with our entrees.

We can only hope that it was "one-time thing" and that the service and quality get back to what it was on previous trips.  We'll be back for brunch, but it will be a while before we return for dinner.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 2, 2010)

Prime 159 in NV, muy bueno!


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 2, 2010)

Karen's was wonderful.


----------



## intelligent? (May 14, 2010)

Karens is really good food, but the service is very slow, I mean fall asleep and wake up and you haven't missed anything slow, El Dugeral is decent food, nothing to great, but awsome service and not insane prices


----------



## intelligent? (May 14, 2010)

My girlfriend and I have been to Karens a few times and the service has always been slow, but the food has been good each time, it's the only place in Mexico I've been where they actually cook the steak how you want it.  Most places you seem to have to order it cooked more then you actually want, I like medium rare, I usually have to ask for medium well to be close, ask for medium rare and it might just hop off your plate and run away, I've seen some very raw meet come out


----------



## right2know (Jun 16, 2010)

No Name Bar across from the Shopping Village for good food drinks and dancing.  Also Portabellos on the river next to Prime 159.  There is a new and good Asian restaurant as you enter Grand Mayan(red roof or building)


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 16, 2010)

Prime 159 is a step above Portobellos IMO, but they're both head and shoulders above anything you'd eat on the Mayan Properties, Gong included.


----------



## blogsdon (Feb 24, 2011)

*Restaurants in Bucerias*



Zib said:


> I have been searching the Mexico threads and have picked up a few restaurants.  I know about Guido's, La Laguna, Il Pescatore, Fahita Republic, Moon Star Cafe, Green Break and in Buceria's, Mark's but does anyone have any more suggestions?  Thanks



Some great restaurants in Bucerias are El Brujo and Dugarels. You can not go wrong with either one.


----------



## Tedwards (Jun 28, 2011)

*Gooad and Cheap Eats in Nuevo Vallarta?*

We're travelling with kids and teens and would like some good but inexpensive recommendations please. Thanks in advance.
Tiffany


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 28, 2011)

*8 Tostadas*

8 Tostadas is one of our favorites in NV, a short walk from Portobello and Prime 159, and very reasonable.  It is next door to Vallarta Adventures.  
On our last visit we had the molcajetes...and that was the best. It's a meal for 2, we had it with jumbo shrimp, beef and sausage. It comes in a oven heated tripod stone crock. They custom make a sauce at your table. Another bonus is the coupon they give you for free tequila shots on your next meal. 
One note, you have to ask for the check at the end of the meal, or they will leave you relaxing...that's just the custom, not slow service (ask for la cuenta por favor).
Ron
PS  They also have excellent quesadillas and the best tortilla soup.  The tortilla soup is a taste delight!


----------



## richontug (Dec 15, 2011)

*Getting to Restaurants*

We shall we staying at Grand Mayan.  Do we need car to visit these restaurants?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Snowbird22 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Restaurants*

I know it's an old thread but thought I would add a few:

One of the old Chef's from Mark's in Bucerias opened a restaurant in La Cruz called Masala. Better food and prices than Mark's

We like Prime 159 in Nuevo and also Buenos Aires Steak House.

Joe Jack's Fish shack in PV is good and fun.

Best sushi is Tsunami at Canto Del Sol 

Enjoy!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 28, 2013)

Sean22Mac said:


> I know it's an old thread but thought I would add a few:
> 
> One of the old Chef's from Mark's in Bucerias opened a restaurant in La Cruz called Masala. Better food and prices than Mark's
> 
> ...



thanks!  we like the updates


----------



## Maz (Jan 29, 2013)

I know you asked about Nuevo and Bucerias but if you are willing to drive the extra 20 minutes to Punta Mita you'll find some of the best restaurants in the Bay.

Cafe Como no
Sufi
Margaritas
Villagio
The Blue Shrimp
Si Señor 

And many more.....


----------



## lovemylabradoodle (Jan 30, 2013)

We love Eddie's Place. The food is really good and reasonable. We love the fact that you can walk from the Mayan Properties. I heard he opened up another place called Por Que No. I have read good things about it! We go to Eddie's for breaskfast and dinner 4 or 5 times in a week.
We also like La Dolce Vita in NV.


----------



## ringlese (Feb 5, 2013)

*new restaurants PV Bucerias*

Just returned from Pv and had 2 great meals 1 ST in Bucerias,  Sandrina's wonderful and really quaint and Casa Isabel in romantic area of PV on hill overlooking city and ocean


----------



## D&D (Feb 8, 2013)

*Mar Y Sol*

We had two excellent grilled fish entrees at Mar Y Sol in Bucerias this week.  Very good food, margaritas and inexpensive.


----------

